# Just how good is Glock?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

As many of you know, I'm researching guns for my next buy, and I'm a newbie to handguns in general.

Seems like every gun I review or research, the gun is always compared to Glock: 

The trigger is similar to ... 

I like this trigger better than ... 

Its more reliable than ...

Its not as reliable as ...

Its heavier than ...

Its lighter than ...

Its simpler than ...

Its more complicated than ...

Its cheaper than ...

Its more expensive than ...

Its blacker than ...

etc. etc.   

So, if Glock is the weapon that all other guns are compared to, should I maybe just go with the Glock?

BTW, I'm looking for a good CCW, the Glock 26 is on the short list.

Opinions please??

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Boy, did you open a can of worms! I personally like Glocks. I've had several of different calibers and sizes, sold 'em but ended up buying others. They are NOT like other handguns from the past. They do not have a long history of winning the Indian wars, etc., but they are accurate, shoot when you pull the trigger, easy to clean, pretty much don't jam, inexpensive, and almost impervious to chemicals, stains, rust, etc. There are other guns like the Glock, some better, some not as good, depends on what you think and like. Once you decide to get a plastic gun, there are lots of choices. Go rent some and shoot them. I like the G26 and it is the perfect size for an accurate CCW. I had a G27 (.40 cal.)that I really liked. Traded it off only because I thought I needed something else more. I've got the big G20 10mm Glock now. Too big to carry most of the time, but it's a powerhouse and I love it. People love to bash the Glock, not sure why. Buy what feels good to you. Good luck. And your Coastal Bend salt air won't hurt it!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And your Coastal Bend salt air won't hurt it!


LOL :smt082 :smt082

Thanks. The Glock 26 is one of the guns I have been able to rent and shoot, and that is why its on the short list.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it depends - some people like them, some hate them. Some hate polymer guns and want only metal guns. Some like polymer guns but don't like Glocks. YA find the entire gambit.

Ya needa rent some guns or find someone in your area that has 1 to try. Even in my somewhat small town, I have crossed paths with a few people on line that live in my town, and have met up w/ them at the range. That's not too hard.

I do have a Glock 34, and I like it. I prev had a Glock 17, 19 and 26 in years past. I no longer have them, and one issue I had between all of them consistently was that I shot low and to the left - only on Glocks. Apparently, this is a somewhat common problem. Sometimes practice beats it, sometimes it doesn't. I've been lead to believe that it is easier when you ONLY have Glocks - as opposed to having other brands of guns AND a Glock. Apparently, it's the trigger - it works for some and not others.

The finish is about the most stock scratch resistant U can get w/o hard chroming the gun later.

For whatever reason - I do not shoot low and to the left w/ my Glock 34, but it comes w/ a lighter trigger, stock from the factory. I suppose, if ya do suffer from the low-left thing, ya can get someone to switch out some trigger parts and lighten it yourself.

I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years - mainly because of the rust proof nature of the gun. But, I was never that happy with my accuracy with the gun at the range. Last year, I finally had enough, and I bought a compact P99 - it too has a tennifer finish, although the black outer coating isn't quite as scratch resistant as a Glock's (the black coating is not the tennifer on a Glock - tennifer is actually whitish/grey, and it is underneath the outer black coating). I ended up later hard chroming my slide, so it doesn't matter anymore.

I like the P99 much better, and I am more accurate w/ it.

But, a Glock is a good gun if U can adjust to it. The trigger is kinda mushy, especially compared to a finely tuned gun. But, it is a service weapon, and it will go bang every time. Also, there is no manual safety on the gun - which can be a good thing or a bad thing - make sure to keep that finger away from the trigger unless ya wanna fire it - many people have accidental discharges for poor gun handling. But, on the flip side - in a crisis situation, ya don't have to fumble with the gun, and remember if the safety is on or off. Ya just point and pull.

Ultimately, ya gotta decide for yourself. I only current;y like the Glock 34, and will never buy another Glock other than that 1. And, I've found a gun that works much better for me than a Glock. U need to try one out and see what ya think...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I no longer have them, and one issue I had between all of them consistently was that I shot low and to the left - only on Glocks. Apparently, this is a somewhat common problem. ...


Now Ship, that's not necessarily true. Hell, I can shoot ALL over the target with no preference to low left.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 He's right WM, try others and see how you like them. And I wasn't kiddin' bout the salt air. Those types of finishes are great for durability and resistance. One thing about it, I don't thing a Glock would be a Bad choice, but there might just be one you like a little better. Can't go wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Next month is an XD, Sigma and Glock postal match. So, ya gotta get 1 of them


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Postal Match?

What's that?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Postal Match?
> 
> What's that?
> 
> WM


This month's match:

The compact semi-auto one: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2381

And the revolver one: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2380

And, here are the results threads so far (they end tomorrow) - U can see how well everyone shoots here: 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2383
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2384

We had one last month too - ya gotta read all the new threads


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

To quote that wise sage SW: Kewl

 

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

How good is any gun?

The basic premise is that you be able to carry it to your satisfaction; be able to draw it and fire it with a certain degree of certainity; that you hit what you aim at; that your hit will produce the desired result; that you can do it again.

Everything else is presonal preference.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Guns and Type.*

A gun is a tool. What you use it for is up to you. Price of the gun is very important. Do you want a Wilson ($2000 +), factory hand fit special usually under ($2000), working mans gun ($1000 and under) or junk Bryco-Jennings. Do you like steel and wood or plastic? These are things you have to make your mind up about. 
Start out by trying to rent, or borrow a friends gun and shoot it. That tells it all to me, after I have shot the make of gun I may want. There is so many to choose from, it'll drive you nuts.
One more thing, try and find out about company service. Can you get it fix if something goes wrong with it? Don't accept what some gun shop dealer says, check it out on your own. Watch out at the gun shows. Some of these guy's have less than sterling rep's.:smt068


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My $.02 on the glock. Its ugly. It works every time you pull the trigger. The trigger takes some getting used to IF you've fired a lot of other type guns. The grip angle is jacked up. 

If you want an ultra-realible, ultilitarian weapon for self defense they are hard to beat. 

I've owned several, don't own any now because of the 'cons' mentioned above.


----------



## ruralamerican (Aug 4, 2006)

Where I work the Glock 17 is the issued weapon so I spend alot of time with one on my hip and am quite familar with them. That being said I'm not a fan of the glock it's not the wonder pistol that everyone seems to think it is I've seen them fail to extract every year when it comes time to qualify. Mostly because people buy into the hype and don't maintain their weapon properly. If your a beginner it's a simple weapon for defense but not the best the DA revolver has the edge. It requires almost no up keep.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

XD or Glock can't go wrong.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Simply put, I think Glocks are over-rated. As you said, all the reviews compare pistols to Glocks. The main reason I think they are over-rated is because people who are new to pistols remember the old days when law enforcement used Glock pistols- and if it's good enough for the law enforcement is just has to be the best pistol made. . .

I think there are some good things about the glock, like it's simplicity, and reliability.

But there are reasons I dislike Glock, they are not great reasons, but they why I dislike Glock pistols.

1) Every glock pistol looks the same- and in my opinion, they are ugly.

2) Glock pistols lack any good external safety features. The piece on the trigger? I hardly consider that a safety.

3) I don't like polymer frames.

4) I dislike the fact that you have to pull the triger before dis-assembling the pistol, and I really prefer easier to dis-assemble pistols like Berettas.

I think Glock is pretty good for a stripped down, very basic pistol. They work good, but they are not necessairly the best.

L J


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Shoot everything you can get your hands on before you decide. It could save you some money buying, selling, and trading until you find what you like. I didn't do it, and I don't have the first CCW that I bought to carry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think that some people could benefit from a manual afety. And, I will agree w/ U that the little part on the trigger is a far cry from a "safety."

But, I also was not a fan of polymer frames until very recently. I found some I like. I got tired of the heavy DA/SA pull most metal semi-autos have, unless ya go w/ a 1911.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

For a safer gun go with the XD. Don't get me wrong I still love my Glocks but now would pick a XD over the Glock now.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought my local range pulled a dirty trick on me last week. I showed up, and they had the XD 9 subcompact. They said that my inquiries had promped them to re-stock. 

Well, I had to shoot it. I really have narrowed things down to Walther P99c or Glock subcompact 9 (26?). I shot a box of 9 mm through it. Accuracy was good. The best, so far in my own quirky little screening test I've set up.

BUT ...

The trigger bit me every time on the recoil. It shot just like the XD 9 (full size) that I had tried a couple of weeks earlier.

As good as it shoots, as much as I like the safety set up, I don't think I want a gun that bites me when I shoot it. 

I get to go try out a Walther in about two weeks. Then I will decide.

Thanks for all the input.

WM


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

*The Glock....*

*....in all its configurations is an outstanding weapon/tool....used by many major law enforcement agencies, standard issue to many federal types...cannot say enough about them....they are great.....almost as good as a Springfield XD.:smt1099 *


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

XD has better look than the Glock...and a grip saftey as well as USA trigger system..both have to be depressed for the striker to fire...so if you drop it it wont go off. plus if ya like the 45acp you can't go wrong with 14rds!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock doesn't go off if droped either.

I am not that big of a huge Glock fan anymore. Although, I do think that the G34 is one of the best longer barreled 9mms out there. But, I do favor the Glock to the XD. But, we all have our tastes


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

*Don't force me to....*



Shipwreck said:


> Glock doesn't go off if droped either.
> 
> I am not that big of a huge Glock fan anymore. Although, I do think that the G34 is one of the best longer barreled 9mms out there. But, I do favor the Glock to the XD. But, we all have our tastes


....to have to call you a dilitante too:mrgreen: :smt082 :mrgreen: LMAO.....:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

People compare allot of guns to Glock because they are very common. Many civi and LEO's use them. I would recommend trying as many guns as you can before you buy. Glock is a good gun, but not for me. My main problem with them is grip angle, no external safety and the fact that I can't shoot them for sh*t. I can get very good groups with my other guns (especially my HK) but not with Glock for some reason. Try to shoot before you buy, read all you can and choose what feels best for you! Don't just follow the crowd because it is important to find that gun that fits you. 



:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I know I'm in the minority here, but....................I love my Glock G20 and have liked all my previous Glocks. Grip angle fits me fine, not sure what the problem is with having to pull the trigger before disassembly? Surely one can clear the gun, I don't put my finger inside the trigger guard unless I'm gonna' shoot something which means the gun is NOT going to go off, and mine have always shot EVERY time I have pulled the trigger. OK, flame suit on!:smt068


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Here's a good Glock......*



















*I still like my G37 in OD, though..........:mrgreen: *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't worry about that - all the Glock nay-sayers love these kinda pictures. Turth is - it could happen to any gun. And, the issues seem to almost always revolve around the 40 cal - it is such a high pressure round. Even when not shooting lead (so no worry of build up), many people have issues w/ reloads in the caliber. The brass weakens over time, and eventually there is a case rupture. 

In 1995, I had a squib in a Glock 17 due to bad reloads. Bulged the barrel VERY badly - but, all other parts of the gun were fine (took a gun smith to get the gun apart). Ever since then - I refuse to use any reloads.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*Right you are.....*



Shipwreck said:


> I don't worry about that - all the Glock nay-sayers love these kinda pictures. Turth is - it could happen to any gun. And, the issues seem to almost always revolve around the 40 cal - it is such a high pressure round. Even when not shooting lead (so no worry of build up), many people have issues w/ reloads in the caliber. The brass weakens over time, and eventually there is a case rupture.
> 
> In 1995, I had a squib in a Glock 17 due to bad reloads. Bulged the barrel VERY badly - but, all other parts of the gun were fine (took a gun smith to get the gun apart). Ever since then - I refuse to use any reloads.


....it is a 40 cal issue, especially with re-loads...but I have also seen it with Colt 1911's that had super hot re-loads loaded in them....I NEVER use re-loads...:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....it is a 40 cal issue, especially with re-loads...but I have also seen it with Colt 1911's that had super hot re-loads loaded in them....I NEVER use re-loads...:smt1099


:smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My head has been turned since I first posted this. 

I have seen the error of my ways, and have been directed toward the light: .45 caliber and 1911 shall lead the way. :smt071 

There is Kimber Compact CDP II in my future.

In the meantime, I stll love my Ruger P89 and my Single Action Blackhawk .357.


WM


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

*It would be a whole lot more.....*



Wandering Man said:


> My head has been turned since I first posted this.
> 
> I have seen the error of my ways, and have been directed toward the light: .45 caliber and 1911 shall lead the way. :smt071
> 
> ...


*...therapeutic if you buy a Colt 70 Series 1911.:mrgreen: *


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

now you tell me.

I guess I'll just have to limp by with what I got, or will get.

:smt022 

WM


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

my...my....my....ever heard the phrase "Glock Perfection"?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A Glock is a good gun... It is far from perfection.....


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Glocks wont discharge either if dropped. The firing pin safety comes as close to a guaranty as you can get that if the trigger isn't pulled, the striker cannot move forward. People have dropped loaded Glocks from several hundred feet and no discharges. I do agree that Berettas are easy to disassemble for field stripping, but for me, they are no easier than Glocks. As for full disassembly, I think Glocks are the easiest guns out there. 

I have spoken to a number of shooters who have purchased the XDs. In general, they are pleased with the gun. The only complaint I have heard them mention is that the finish isn't as durable as the Glock tenifer finish. One guy who shoots IDPA frequently complained that he had to oil the gun the same day he shot it if it got wet or he would find a little rust starting to form on the outside the next day. But, for accuracy, reliability, price and ease of pointing, they like the gun. Some of them raved about the 5" barreled .45. 
I will stick with my Glocks but I can understand why the XD's are attractive guns.


----------



## ffcracker (Nov 29, 2006)

Eventually I will own ever model.


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

I carried a Glock 22C for 10 years as a duty gun. I never had a single malfunction, which for me, matters alot more than the way it looks. I actually like the look though. For cops, external manual safeties are bad. Pull the trigger, go bang! is good for you when the perverbial fecal material hits the air moving device. Some Glock positives...

No external hammer to get snagged, lightweight, tenifer finish is amazing, hexagonal rifling is extremely accurate and durable if you stick to copper jackets. You can freeze 'em, drop 'em, soak 'em, dirty 'em and they still fire. Limp wristing any gun will cause malfunctions. The moment about your wrist(that is a torque term) is extremely low due to the fact the bore is very close to your grip. This results in less muzzle flip and lower perceived recoil, but fat handed boys may get bit by the slide. The glock employs three safeties: trigger safety, firing pin safety, and drop safety. All of these are defeated by sqeezing the trigger.

I would encourage anyone considering a Glock to opt for the 'C' model. Those little cuts in the barrel and slide do amazing things for the accuracy of the weapon and fast follow-up shots. 

Now with all of that said, I REALLY like my FN FiveSeven. 31 rounds in a loaded handgun??? Who could argue with that??? Although I'm having to get used to that dang safety!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## NCHornet (Dec 20, 2006)

I am new to the forum but not new to guns. Guns are like trucks, you will have your Ford guys, Chevy and Dodges, all will claim to be the best. When it come to a firearm the best one for you is one that goes bang every time you pull the trigger and one that you can constantly shoot accuratley. What may be the perfect gun for me may not work at all for you. A good Sat afternnon plinker does not a good concealment gun make, so you see there are lots of variables. My best advice is shoot as many different guns as you can until you find one that you really like and are accurate with. For conceal carry, you can't beat the finish on the Glocks, at the very least you want a SS finish because of sweat and holster wear. A Glock like revolvers are very simple to operate, no saftey's, you basically aim and pull the trigger. The carry gun I chose was a Glock 23, this is the sub compact 40 cal. The 40 cal is a awesome man stopper, I can use the short 10 round mags when concealment is very important, or I can use the 13 rounders with the +2 extensions when firepower is more important. My best advice to you is shoot as many guns as you can as often as you can and don't listen to " My _______ is the best gun ever made" bull.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> Glocks wont discharge either if dropped.


Almost all current "service type" semi autos fall into that now, however. Once, certain states require it, and two, its sorta expected now in most semi-autos. Walther, Beretta, XD, S&W M&Ps... Many more (Taurus, etc) have that feature too.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

NCHornet said:


> The carry gun I chose was a Glock 23, this is the sub compact 40 cal.


The Glock 23 is the Compact, the Sub Compact .40 cal is the Glock 27.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## EeeGeeGee (Feb 12, 2007)

i know im new here and a little new to the glock but this was one of the reasons why i bought the glock 22
http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item
:smt023


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I love my Glock 35. I just recently tried out an H&K P2000SK with LEM trigger, in .40 caliber. It was good...but the LEM trigger break is located opposite from the rear...like my Glock 35 trigger. Maybe it takes getting used to, but the trigger on my Glock is awesome: 3.5lb. connectory with NY1 trigger springs.

I was with a friend who had a Springer 1911A1 GI version and that thing kept jamming on him. Even when shooting my Glock without cleaning, I've never had jams or issues.

Glocks rock!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Stop using reloads.


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, everyone else has thrown their two cents in, why not me...

I have a Glock 34, a Walther P99 (9mm), a SIG P229 (.40), a Glock 27 and a S&W 41.

I really like the G34. It's a nice gun, feels good in my hand, shoots well, reliable, etc. Looks like a brick.

I'm generally a fan of DA/SA or SA, and I like the P99 for that reason. I just got it recently but I have to say I am pretty impressed. It is a bit easier to field strip than the Glock, and I like the crisp SA trigger pull.

I bought the SIG because I wanted something that wasn't polymer, and I am very happy with the SIG. I also suffered from the "low left" problem with the SIG's rather heavy trigger pull, so I had it lightened a bit. It's now about 4lbs.

I bought the 27 because I wanted something subcompact and it was available. I like it, but I feel like my wrist is gonna snap off when I fire it.

The S&W is accurate as hell, cheap to shoot, etc., but is finicky and fragile.

The pistol I enjoy shooting the most is my father's Wilson CQB. It's a dream. But then it's also a $2K pistol, it had better be a dream. I recently decided on a Nighthawk Custom, and my local dealer is getting a couple that I'll take a look at.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> Stop using reloads.


Why?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, there ugly but they go bang every time which is why I carry a G23 everyday. I like the fact that there is no external safety. My Glock is my first semiautomatic coming over from shooting a Ruger Security-Six. Same operation. Pull trigger- gun go bang. It's not like it has a hair trigger which I need to worry about. Put the revolver into single action and you have a light trigger. One of my team mates on a special team in the Air Force shot a hostage that way. Luckily, it was an exercise. No hole in good guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I've owned, it seems, practically every different type of 9mm handgun on the planet, and I've also owned .40 handguns, along with several different 1911's.

I sold every last one of them and do not miss a single one except for the Glocks I had to sell. I only have one handgun now, a Glock 19 with nightsights, and I will never part with it. For me, Glocks are the perfect handgun. The most dependable, easiest to clean and maintain, and I find Glocks to be just as accurate as any of the other handguns I have owned. And the big bonus for me is they are light weight, yet to me seem to have the sofest recoil in any caliber of any handgun I've had. I owned a Beretta 96 for a short time and it kicked harder than the Glock 23 I used to own. I wish I had all the Glocks I've owned over the years back. I sold them at various times because I had a desperate shortage in cash flows. I used to own a G17, two G19s, g26, G23, G22, and a G36. Even not liking the .40 and .45 calibers, I wish I had all of those back.


----------



## Ole Cypress (Mar 12, 2007)

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....it is a 40 cal issue, especially with re-loads...


exactly what i was going to say.

ole


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I used to drink two quarts of Gaston's Kool Aid every day.

I too used to carry a G26. I was pretty good with it!!!

Then I discovered the Walther PPK/S.

It fit my hand way better than the G26 ever did.

Once I got used to that 22lb trigger, I found I could shoot it every bit as good as the Glock!!


----------

